# Anyone still got a Fluval Edge?



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, I’ve had my fluval edge since last October and I’ve had it house a few things. I suffer multi (small) tank syndrome, but I’ve finally got round to getting myself a larger tank, and the edge is going to be empty once that's cycled.

What to people keep in theirs? I'd like to put my VT betta (or a new betta, he’s settled where he is) in there from my arcadia arc, but I’ve read the small surface area is a problem. I like the idea of a shrimp tank, but I already have my breeding shrimp tank (another arc).

Any other ideas? I like quirky and interesting oddballs and keep quite a few dotted around the house in species only tanks. But everything you read about the edge either says its fine or a cardinal sin - there's never a "Google" consensus anywhere. I read a post in here about keeping a f8 puffer in one, but seems a tad small.


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

i'd go either fighter, microrasbora or dwarf puffer set-up myself as they are the only relatively easily found things suitable that aren't guppies or tetra


----------



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks .

My first choice would be to get another fighter, but the various things i've read leave me feeling uncomfortable. Lots of posts on forums saying they do fine in an edge. But read so many too that say they've died / gasping for breath.

My brother stole my dwarf puffer arcadia arc set up last year, i'll have a look at going that route again.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Fighter would be fine in an edge. Fighters breathe from the surface of the water- they are an Anabantoid and have evolved an organ within the head to make use of low oxygen situations.


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

> Fighter would be fine in an edge. Fighters breathe from the surface of the water- they are an Anabantoid and have evolved an organ within the head to make use of low oxygen situations.


fighter would be fine in a edge if the water level was slightly lower than designed for? am i right in saying the water level is all the way to the top in the edge?


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

it is right to the top but from my experience of the with fighters they tend to learn where the opening is fairly fast


----------



## Tyrant (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone successfully kept dwarf puffers in one (and how many)?
I've been thinking about an Edge with these for ages.


----------



## Sorby (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys. I think i'll try a betta in the edge and keep a close eye on it. The centre hole is bigger than people think, and i've read a little guide on how to lower the filter flow by modifying the inlet pipe.

As for the dwarf puffers, the rule i read was 5g per puffer. I kept (and my brother still has them) 2 females and 1 male in the 35l arc. It's heavily planted and never had and agression issues.

I'd say two females would be ok in the edge if you can get guarenteed sexes. But i'd put a lot of line of site breakers in there, and possibly two coconut caves.


----------

